# The Zombie Obsession



## BlindWollf (Apr 1, 2012)

Something that I've been wondering about for the last few years, do people actually believe in the possibility of zombie invasions? I've always been prepared for natural disaster or emergency,coming from the Midwest it just made sense to keep an emergency bag in the trunk in case I got stuck in a snow drift, or keeping the pantry stocked and extra fuel for the generator in case the power went out for a few days. It wasn't until I was stationed at Fort Bragg that I first ran into the zombie obsession, during a vehicle inspection my NCO pawed through my E-bag looking for gods know what then asked me "you ready for the zombie apocalypse ?". 

Since then from what I've seen around here half the folks I've met out here have no idea what to do in case of hurricane or tornado but have a detailed zombie survival plan, mostly involving extensive arsenals and barricades. Now that it's gotten around the neighborhood that I have a room full of stocked food and a forge in the back yard I get asked zombie survival questions on a regular basis. At first I though it might be a good thing.......use the zombie scenario to explain disaster preparation, but it's gotten to the point that I really want to choke a few people. I get grown adults pulling my weapons off their racks and swinging them around like idiots .......("can you make me one of these sword on a stick things(Glaive)? I want one for the zombie apocalypse" ) ........(can you kill a zombie with that sling thing?)......(I bought a katana, can you teach me how to use it?) . 

Survival isn't glamorous, its boring, sweaty and repetitive. Ive kept a full years canned and dried food stocked since 1993 when I graduated high school, rotating it with new stock every month; generators and water filters aren't as fun to brag about to the boys at the shop but its gonna keep you alive when your fancy zombie sword is rusting away in your bunker when you're dead from scurvy because you spent your time practicing head shots instead of learning how to grow food and keep yourself healthy. Forget the zombies boys......putting the latrine too close to your water source will kill you faster than a walking dead man ever could. I do think that those movies do have a message that everyone should take to heart. In every one that I've seen, it's not until some of the humans get greedy and turn on each other, or get bitten and hide it from everyone else until they turn into monsters and attack their friends. Humans are their own worst enemies, preparing for every possible eventuality means very little when the rest of the neighborhood starts to starve and then they come knocking on your door. 

Maybe that's something to take away from them, being the one that planned ahead then having to make the decision.....do I stand here behind my fence and watch these people starve to death begging for food, ultimately knowing that you may have to take a life for an apple and a bag of rice; or do I let them in knowing that they'll fall on my stores like a pack of locusts then leave you to starve while they move on to the next....and the next....and the next......... Well? Maybe the zombie boys were right all along. 

Any thoughts??


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

Gee. Hard to believe you've had to deal with That headset.....sounds like a fad hit your area!
DO tell those people to grow food!!!!

No one I've ever met thinks Actual zombies can or will be a real threat.Even space aliens is more logical! I just thought zombie was another word for a dangerous "bad guy" and zombie apocalypse was just another name for any Big disaster. I've seen normal preparedness lists of food and seeds and tools listed as necessary for a "zombie apocalypse" somewhere so I just thought the term was a blanket term. Actually the starving people you refer to are the closest to zombies we need to consider I think! The truest reference I've seen is the flood of homeless starving armed city people/gangs that could tear into the countryside and loot after SHTF being called "zombies".What mind does a person diseased and starving to death have? Some percentage of preppers and a bigger percentage of survivalists do say "BE READY" for that.....


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a pacifist and abhor even the idea of killing animals but if ANYONE before or after the SHTF wants to hurt or kill me or my wife, I will not hesitate to shoot.....
DB


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

I know that the team I run with explains it that "if your prepared for the zombie apocalypse, your prepared for anything".

While it can get annoying I have to say that its a fun way for main stream folks to become more prepared, and if that what it takes bring on the zombies!


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

I too have noticed more and more "zombie preppers"

More often than not, I will tell people I'm planning for a zombie apocalypse rather than economic downfall...I find zombies easier to explain than anything else. I've talked to most of my friends and family about my beliefs, and some now prep as well, but more often than not, "zombies" is easier than explaining the truth


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Referring to starving, desperate people as "zombies" might make it easier to kill them but we're still talking about human beings like us who simply are not as prepared for self-sufficiency as we are...we should not make light of this....this is NOT a video game!
DB


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Its just a fun fantasy to ******** tongue-in-cheek with your buddies about as we reflect on our boring lives..

I have had a very non standard non boring life but a zombie apocalypse would certainly beat that :
I think secretly deep inside many of us crave to experince a non boring life even if its life threatening..

That is for many a part of the fun in prepping.
Imaginig the He-Man world and seeing/hoping/counting we can stand our man in it.


But the ZA is still just an entertaining fantasy and will never happen.
And if you prep for a ZA you will prepr the wring .way.
10000 rounds and 3 AR-15's will not feed you or quench your thirst


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

db2469 said:


> I'm a pacifist and abhor even the idea of killing animals but if ANYONE before or after the SHTF wants to hurt or kill me or my wife, I will not hesitate to shoot.....
> DB


I don't see what living near the Pacific Ocean has to do with anything..... ; )


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the awareness that the entire "Zombie" craze has brought on. While I have a background in chem/bio warfare an emergency medicine I do not believe in zombies. When someone approaches you about a zombie prep divert their attention to mainstream prepping.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

db2469 said:


> Referring to starving, desperate people as "zombies" might make it easier to kill them but we're still talking about human beings like us who simply are not as prepared for self-sufficiency as we are...we should not make light of this....this is NOT a video game!
> DB


We could refer to them as "Democrats", if you prefer?

But you are correct, we cannot make light of the situation. They ARE human beings. As such, they are infinitely more dangerous than a mindless, shuffling creature operating on base instincts, seeking only it's next meal and unable to care for itself.

Huh. Look at that; the description DOES fit Democrats just as well as zombies!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

turtle said:


> we could refer to them as "democrats", if you prefer?
> 
> But you are correct, we cannot make light of the situation. They are human beings. As such, they are infinitely more dangerous than a mindless, shuffling creature operating on base instincts, seeking only it's next meal and unable to care for itself.
> 
> Huh. Look at that; the description does fit democrats just as well as zombies!


not funny right-winger


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

UniqueOldGal said:


> I just thought zombie was another word for a dangerous "bad guy" and zombie apocalypse was just another name for any Big disaster. I've seen normal preparedness lists of food and seeds and tools listed as necessary for a "zombie apocalypse" somewhere so I just thought the term was a blanket term. Actually the starving people you refer to are the closest to zombies we need to consider I think! The truest reference I've seen is the flood of homeless starving armed city people/gangs that could tear into the countryside and loot after SHTF being called "zombies".....


That's how I've always treated the term "zombie"...not an actual creature from Night of the Living Dead...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*idiocy*

I have always been a serious, straight forward person. As a child, I really did not like people like Groucho Marx. I didn't like him because he said such mean things. Well, now I get it.

Prepare for the zombie apocolypse? Why not prepare for gremlins, fairies, leprechauns, elves, Santa Claus, or the Easter Bunny? Or why not prepare for dinosaurs?

Because of my personality, I find the whole zombie conversation a waste. I will probably never start a conversation about zombies, but I will probably end a few.


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

"Zombie invasion" or Zombie War" is a shorthand way of referring to any situation to where the SHTF big time, be it natural diaster, economic collapse, plague, emp, etc..

And, of course, zombies.


----------



## dawnselene (Jun 4, 2012)

It never occurred to me that anyone would be truly concerned about zombies, until I found out that my friend's brother-in-law, was prepping just for that reason alone. 

It never seemed realistic to me. On the other hand, the possibility of hurricanes, tornadoes, emp's, dirty bombs, chemical & biological warfare, flu epidemic, seem all too real.

And IMHO, it's not just the democrats... it's politicians period. Neither "side" seems to be doing anything worth a damn. Just acting like adolescents throwing temper tantrums. And they all have their hands in the cookie jar.

And btw, it actually seems as though using bath salts as a drug creates a zombie-like effect.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

I've always seen it as a metaphor. "Zombies" are people that were unprepared for a disaster that wipes out most of earths population. They have no skills to speak of except wondering aimlessly and looking for a "human" that they can suck the life out of. The humans have skills in combat that they worked on before the disaster making the zombies look like they are moving in slow bumbling steps. Head trauma?? Does anyone know a quicker way to stop a life and death struggle. The humans also have food water and provisions that they can sustain because of intelgent common sense that they use on a daily basis. So work brains in there how ever you want. As for remembering they are human, yes but not through rose colored American glasses. Remember humanity from third world countrys where there are two types of humans. Ones that sit starving and helpless waiting for something to save them and die with hopeless eyes...Or the people that have trashed all civility and take what they want by any means necessary. How do you avoid choosing which you will be? Prepare for you and yours and open your door for no man.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

In all seriousness, Zombies aptly represent the majority of folks you come in contact with on a daily basis. At least when it comes to preparedness. They are just one in a hoard of folks that when the rubber meets the road in a SHTF they have NOTHING and are willing to take whatever they think they need at your expense. 

Most folks are truly mindless when it comes to preparation and they dont mind if they have to take it from you later to survive. 

The whole "Zombie Apocolypse" thing is an excellent preparedness exercise. Not that there will be "walking dead" but there may be folks who if they dont take your food/drink they know they will be dead within days. There may be too many of these "zombies" for you and I to feed. To let one in will just invite the attention of more "zombies". It could certainly be a very real scenario that is too similar for my liking... but real all the same.

We see the "mindless hoard" mentality all the time. What more examples do we need than when we watch our own political process. Hell, look at the hoard that voted for our current leadership.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Zombies are popular for a lot of reasons. The introduction to the book "The Living Dead" has a great intro. 

Basically because these things encapsle so many primal fears. 

They're dead and people do not like that or corpses in general. And these are ugly chewed one.

They're trying to eat you alive. Even big cats and sharks don't scare people as much as the cannibal aspect. My girl friend can watch shark and big cat attack documentaries, fictional monster movies, and war movies no matter the gore. Zombies are a no go.

People are scared of disease. Look at the fears over any disease scar, even SCARS a couple years back. The flu kills more people than it but look how excited people got over that one. The zombie virus is lethal within hours. They're so contagious. A virus like that alone, without flesh eating monsters would scare the heck out of people.

Next they could be anyone, and the total lose of individuality. Once infected the person is gone. Suddenly your lover, kid, mom, and best friend are all snapping monsters.

Lastly there's no negotiation, no redeeming features, no fears. A vampire might want your blood, but they can be sexy and friendly. You can chain a werewolf up at night. You can banish a demon with a cross and bible, and of course just refuse to sign a deal with it.

Not to mention in zombie movies there's always a the bad-ass hero everyone wants to be.


Personally I don't think the zombie apocalypse is likely, but not quite impossible. I'm not thinking George Romero zombies, but something closer to 28 days, or maybe the book "Rot and Ruin" and it's follow ups. 

A virus that causes hyper aggression, shuts down a lot of higher brain function, and throw in a highly contagious skin condition and you have something close enough for me. Not truly dead but defiantly nasty enough.


----------



## BlindWollf (Apr 1, 2012)

I've always wondered if I would be able to take the moral high ground in a situation like this......to fire a weapon in combat was bad enough, even knowing that it was us or them I still felt like a monster knowing I pulled that trigger. Will I even be able to recover psychologically from killing to protect my food stores, my rabbits or my garden; or how would I react when I take the shot...then realize that his wife and kids were hiding on the other side of the hill? The physical demands of disaster survival, while horrific, can be understood and planned for; but the psychological pressures of living day to day in complete anarchy would have to take their toll. Who knows what lies in the future? 

Economic collapse, natural disaster, nucular annihilation or rampant disease, whatever happens...if it ever does, it's not going to be like the movies, anyone that has ever served in a war zone knows the depths to which humanity can sink when desperate. Is it enough simply to survive the disaster, only to loose your humanity in the process? If i were in that other mans shoes,If my kids were the ones dying of starvation and the guy up on the hill was stocked up with food, his lights were still on for some reason and his back yard was full of veggies....would I think that I had a right to a piece of it? I can plan for quite a bit, a little foresight goes a long way; water can be obtained and cleaned with some basic tools and a little training, food can be stored and plants and animals can be cultivated.There is no way to prepare yourself to take the life of another human being....as a product of the movie hero generation, most folks these days think they can stack bodies up like cord-wood with a smile and humorous catchphrase, then kick back with the boys as the credits roll. I get that...I used to think the same way, so did a lot of other guys I know(and knew). Squeezing the trigger is a horrible moment......Mabye that why everyone loves the zombie movies so much...it represents guiltless violence. After all....you didn't kill anyone....they were already dead.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

BlindWollf said:


> Something that I've been wondering about for the last few years, do people actually believe in the possibility of zombie invasions? I've always been prepared for natural disaster or emergency,coming from the Midwest it just made sense to keep an emergency bag in the trunk in case I got stuck in a snow drift, or keeping the pantry stocked and extra fuel for the generator in case the power went out for a few days. It wasn't until I was stationed at Fort Bragg that I first ran into the zombie obsession, during a vehicle inspection my NCO pawed through my E-bag looking for gods know what then asked me "you ready for the zombie apocalypse ?".


Zombies are a fun "What-if" to work with. In the past, it was vampires or were-wolves or ...

Like others have said, being prepared for zombies is one level of being prepared as it gives you insight towards your preps - will you last in your bunker (or house, or barn or ... ) long enough for the zombies to pass you by? Do you have enough "silent power" that you will not draw the zombies to you? Do you have ways of collecting water to drink that will not draw the zombies to you and if so, do you need to be in visual-distance of the zombies? Can you hide the scent of food cooking from the zombies?

Now, as far as belief in a zombie-invasion, the zombies are already here and have been found in Florida and in several other states with the expectation that more will be found and reported in the papers. I believe that we are on a major downward spiral now with so many people screwing around with their heads and bodies that it will become more common-place.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

db2469 said:


> not funny right-winger


My comment was actually quite humorous; one need only possess a sense of humor.

Don't get your panties in a bunch, it's all in good fun. I didn't think my comment would be taken so seriously in a thread regarding zombies. I certainly did not intend to offend anyone's sensitive feelings. Relax, pacifist, and you'll live longer. ; )


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Now, regarding the issue at hand...

I don't believe that the vast majority of the populace actually thinks that the cast of Michael Jackson's "Thriller" will suddenly develop a taste for brains. However, as has been mentioned by several others, the term often refers to the "great unwashed masses" which will inevitably result from a major collapse. Additionally, the possibility exists (however remote), that a disease or viral pandemic could have it's way with the population. 

Consider the movie and book, "I am Legend"; in it, the protagonist is trying to solve a cancer cure gone horribly wrong, which creates "zombies". This example is particularly apt, as it addresses the concern of BlindWolf: Could you fire upon a creature that you know is quasi-human and only trying to protect it's family? I have not read the book, but I have heard that the book paints the main character in a different light, as we also see the perspective of the "zombies". It seems that the zombies see him as a "monster" because he is hunting them down and laying traps for them. 

Could I? Sure. I'll dispatch anything that presents a threat to me or my loved ones, whether it has a pulse or not. Could you?


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Could you?


without a second thought, the problem is though your not going to be able to tell a persons intentions from 100 yards out most of the time, sure if you see a dew rag take that shot and not worry about it, but the issue is that the guy down the road with a starving family is going to be your neighbor and your not going to be sure one way or the other of his intentions until he's close enough to become a major threat to you and your family.....

the zombie thing is a joke, and i think everyone knows it, it started out as people just liking the movies and tv shows, zombie flicks had a fan base, then somewhere someone made a zombie preparedness plan and managed to get it posted up on Center for diseases controls website and from there it went viral, pardon the pun, the CDC ran with it because most other disasters are prepared for int he same way, and there were so many people interested they rode that bandwagon as far as it would go...
much like here, we all have our pet projects as to why we think SHTF will happen but we all basically prep in the same ways, all of this stuff is good info for the public and should be shared....

http://www.cdc.gov/phpr/zombies.htm

and who knows it sounds like there is a zombie apocalypse coming ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BlindWollf said:


> I get grown adults pulling my weapons off their racks and swinging them around like idiots ....


WHAT KIND of people are you letting come visit inside your house?!?!?



dawnselene said:


> And IMHO, it's not just the democrats... it's politicians period. Neither "side" seems to be doing anything worth a damn. Just acting like adolescents throwing temper tantrums._ And they all have their hands in the cookie jar._


Sad. But very true. But, oh so sad. And so very true.



prepare_survive_thrive said:


> I've always seen it as a metaphor. "Zombies" are people that were unprepared for a disaster that wipes out most of earths population. They have no skills to speak of except wondering aimlessly and looking for a "human" that they can suck the life out of. ...Or the people that have trashed all civility and take what they want by any means necessary. How do you avoid choosing which you will be? Prepare for you and yours and open your door for no man.


It seems the % of the population that can seemingly do "nothing useful" in an emergency situation is increasing GREATLY. It's amazing how many can't even boil an egg... MUCH LESS butcher an animal properly for a meal, and correctly preserve the uneaten portion.... or bake bread... or even make something that rRESEMBLES flour.... or even know what wheat looks like!! It's gotta be less than 1% of the total 330 million in the USA.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> In all seriousness, Zombies aptly represent the majority of folks you come in contact with on a daily basis. At least when it comes to preparedness. They are just one in a hoard of folks that when the rubber meets the road in a SHTF they have NOTHING and are willing to take whatever they think they need at your expense.
> 
> Most folks are truly mindless when it comes to preparation and they dont mind if they have to take it from you later to survive.
> 
> ...


Ditto but i think you said it better.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

LincTex said:


> It seems the % of the population that can seemingly do "nothing useful" in an emergency situation is increasing GREATLY. It's amazing how many can't even boil an egg... MUCH LESS butcher an animal properly for a meal, and correctly preserve the uneaten portion.... or bake bread... or even make something that rRESEMBLES flour.... or even know what wheat looks like!! It's gotta be less than 1% of the total 330 million in the USA.


The not knowing how i could work with. The not willing to learn how...i can't.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

BlindWollf said:


> Something that I've been wondering about for the last few years, do people actually believe in the possibility of zombie invasions?
> 
> No.. they don't. I constantly joke around about being prepared for the ZA, but in reality, I'm prepping for... oh.. ya know.. stuff that actually may happen. Anyone who tells you that they are really prepping for the ZA is pulling your leg.. no matter how serious they may seem. And shame on you for falling for it.
> 
> ...


See above.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Something about the 'like' button kinda geeks me out (too much like FB?) but great post BlindWolf.
And funny as always Turtle!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Something about the 'like' button kinda geeks me out (too much like FB?) but great post BlindWolf.
> And funny as always Turtle!


Ha, thank you, sir!

I actually like the "Like" button; there have been numerous times that I have wanted to acknowledge a post with which I agreed without needing to make an actual post about it. It weirded me out a bit at first, as well, but I now see the value inherent in such an addition.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

All goverments , in a time of war use a psycological tactic called "Demonization".

Japinese were potrayed during WWII as bucktoothed demons with coke bottle glasses in cartoons and posters. Conversly the Japanese were told that we were rapeist and cannables.

This whole Zombie thing is a Demonization of future victums of a collapse of sociaty.

I don't like the "Zombie " demonization either.

I heard my Momma say too many times " There but for the grace of God go I !"


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillM said:


> All goverments , in a time of war use a psycological tactic called "Demonization".
> 
> Japinese were potrayed during WWII as bucktoothed demons with coke bottle glasses in cartoons and posters. Conversly the Japanese were told that we were rapeist and cannables.
> 
> ...


Well, I like demons even less than zombies! But how does one kill a demon? Need to go watch reruns of "Buffy the Vampire Slayer".....


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Turtle said:


> But how does one kill a demon?


You bind it in the name of Jesus, and command it will be cast into the pit of hell. It will be dealt with later.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BillM said:


> This whole Zombie thing is a Demonization of future victums of a collapse of sociaty.


Interesting concept but I dont buy it at all. It is obvious who was behind the other demonization you referred to but zombies cross all boundaries of creed and culture. If what you say is correct only "the head demon" is behind this and I dont buy it for one second.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Demonization of an enemy in your own mind , makes it easyer to pull the trigger.

It is a normal psycological copping mechinism.

Hence you are killing Gooks, Slopes , Krouts, Jerrys, Japs, or Zombies !

It is just too unaceptable mentally to be killing fathers and mothers .


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillM said:


> Demonization of an enemy in your own mind , makes it easyer to pull the trigger.
> 
> It is a normal psycological copping mechinism.
> 
> ...


I disagree. If I have to shoot someone who is threatening the safety of me or my family, they will die. I don't need to demonize them to justify my actions; as soon as that individual made the decision to step outside of the bounds of society, they give up the idea that they have any moral or legal constraints and so are not entitled to any moral or legal protection. It really is as simple as that. I don't need to hate or look down upon an enemy to recognize them as a threat. I could kill a mother or father or son or sister or cousin or neighbor just as easily, because they are trying to kill me.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Turtle*



Turtle said:


> I disagree. If I have to shoot someone who is threatening the safety of me or my family, they will die. I don't need to demonize them to justify my actions; as soon as that individual made the decision to step outside of the bounds of society, they give up the idea that they have any moral or legal constraints and so are not entitled to any moral or legal protection. It really is as simple as that. I don't need to hate or look down upon an enemy to recognize them as a threat. I could kill a mother or father or son or sister or cousin or neighbor just as easily, because they are trying to kill me.


I too am a trained LE, (Deputy Sheriff Retired), If I had to shoot a 14 year old to live , I would do so with no hesitation.

All I am saying is that the whole Zombie thing is a escape mechinism for people who have not faced that reality . It makes it acceptable in their minds to prepair to kill their neighbors.

I never had to shoot anyone but I came very close on several occasions and the human being became a target in my mind, (no longer a human being).

I have absolutlly no doubts that I would have double tapped him if my commands had not been followed.

I also have no doubt that it would have haunted me for the rest of my life if I had.

What I don't like about the Zombie thing is that people have made it a game in their mind and it will not be a game if it occures.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillM said:


> I too am a trained LE, (Deputy Sheriff Retired), If I had to shoot a 14 year old to live , I would do so with no hesitation.
> 
> All I am saying is that the whole Zombie thing is a escape mechinism for people who have not faced that reality . It makes it acceptable in their minds to prepair to kill their neighbors.
> 
> ...


I wasn't even approaching it from the stance of LE, but I can see you could be right that we have a different perspective on killing.

As for it being made a game, the same has also been said about video games in general. It is a fact that modern society has returned to being rather de-sensitized toward death. I'm still not sure that is an entirely bad thing.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

BillM said:


> I too am a trained LE, (Deputy Sheriff Retired), If I had to shoot a 14 year old to live , I would do so with no hesitation.
> 
> All I am saying is that the whole Zombie thing is a escape mechinism for people who have not faced that reality . It makes it acceptable in their minds to prepair to kill their neighbors.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying. I may have misunderstood you at first. Some folks will think it a game. Some folks it will help them metally get over the fact they had to kill to protect their own (if it ever came to that). Some are already OK with the fact that sometimes you have to take drastic measures to protect your own and talk in terms of zombies to not sound like cruel sadistic animals to the rest of society. Some folks just dont understand.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

BlindWollf said:


> ... Now that it's gotten around the neighborhood that I have a room full of stocked food ....
> 
> ... or do I let them in knowing that they'll fall on my stores like a pack of locusts then leave you to starve while they move on to the next....and the next....and the next......... Well? Maybe the zombie boys were right all along.
> 
> Any thoughts??


Now that you've totally blown OpSec, your house WILL be ground zero if any disaster/ disruption takes place. You won't have to let them in, they will be coming in , like it or not. So in that sense, it will resemble a zombie apocalypse movie. JA


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

If that's the case it's time for claymores and grapes hits at the perimeter and primary and secondary travel paths.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Turtle said:


> I disagree. If I have to shoot someone who is threatening the safety of me or my family, they will die. I don't need to demonize them to justify my actions; as soon as that individual made the decision to step outside of the bounds of society, they give up the idea that they have any moral or legal constraints and so are not entitled to any moral or legal protection. It really is as simple as that. I don't need to hate or look down upon an enemy to recognize them as a threat. I could kill a mother or father or son or sister or cousin or neighbor just as easily, because they are trying to kill me.


I agree for whatever that's worth


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Turtle has the right mindset. The problem is(and I am not calling turtle this) that there are way too many chair bourne Rangers out there that say this and when it comes down to it the could not squeeze the trigger to kill a cockroach. 
Good post turtle.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Let people prep for Silly @ss zombie invasion,all that crap will be useful in some extent anyway,besides.might get your kids an wives involved because its so outlandish its fun.

I used to go off on Zedpreps too.its harmless.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I completely agree with turtle. No one here knows what they will do once the realization hits them that it's either them and their family or the "zombie" in front of them threatening their lives. Just like previously mentioned, I don't need to label the bad guy before taking their life. 

Take for example a story in the news this morning. A father walked into a room and saw a man molesting his 5 year old daughter. The father lunged and the perp and beat him until the man was dead. Now this father was described as a peaceful man that wouldn't hurt a fly and that after the incident he was remorseful and said that he never meant to kill the man. 

Point I am trying to make is that once you are faced with a situation where someone you love or your life is threatened, YOU may become the "mindless zombie" and do what needs to be done to protect yourself and your family. All the prepping in the world won't prepare you for that feeling.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

If TWAWKI ends for ever, the following observations may be disregarded. 

However, if it does not end and order is restored after a few days, (unfortunatly, you will not know until it happens), you may want to consider the law as it applys now to the allowable use of deadly force.

In most cases in most states, you can not use deadly force against someone for treaspassing,(a misdomeaner), or theft of property unless they have broken into an occupied house or vehicle.

You must be in fear of your life or suffering great bodiely harm.

The threat must be eminate and reasonable.

The responce must be reasonable and measured.

If the defence is a third party self defence, you must know in fact that the third party is in eminate danger.

Anything you say or may have said can and will be used against you in a court of law.

That includes things you may have written on a site like this under the idea that you are an anomious poster.

These are things to think about.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm afraid I disagree. When the situation happens some of us are going to do what needs to be done and not be bothered another second by it. I know I wasn't.

I was mugged a couple years ago. Man came out of a dark shadow and flashed a gun. Demanded everything in my pockets and my shoes. I pulled my cash and said why can't I kept my wallet? I'll just cancel the card tonight anyway. Bastard got in my face and announced he wasn't asking again. 

I got the impression he was gonna shoot me regardless. Cold logic told me to act. So I did.

He was standing in a bad position with the gun away from me so I grabbed it and him. I was bigger and stronger. I had the gun pointed for the street and a good grip on that arm. I went for my knife and tried to kill him. Only thing that saved him was a combination of the sweater he was wearing and the fact that I opened my knife one handed, and so it didn't lock. I lost my grip on it in the failure so I just grabbed his sweater with my now free hand and shoved him back keeping him off balance. He dropped the gun about them. 

Little bastard about them started squirming and got free by losing his sweater and tee shirt underneath. I dropped them. He ran. I took a second to find my knife and the gun before chasing him. I tried to shoot him in the back with his own gun. I am dam lucky the gun didn't work, not a jam or something but fully did not work. That pissed me off so much I chased him and I think I even yelled "I'm gonna cut you more".

We're both dam lucky I close lined myself on that wire. I fully intended to kill the punk and I was gaining on him. I remember I was gonna blind him first for hiding under that hoodie.

To this day the only shame I feel is for the rampant stupidity of chasing him. If I had managed to shoot him when he was running I'd be in jail. If I had done the knife work I'd likely be on death row. If I had killed him in the initial shuffle I'd probably be a celebrity. Maybe not he was hispanic, I'm white. 

I still wish I had killed him. If I had had a gun in a holster on the small of my back I could have dropped him a couple times without the fighting.

So maybe I didn't actually do it but I seriously doubt it would affect me much if I did it.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i know i am pretty late to this post, but i dont have a problem with the whole zombie thing. whatever gets people prepping is more likely to keep people off of my doorstep or trying to enter my windows when something does go down. My friend and i (he isnt a prepper, old army buddy) both agree that zombie preparedness may just be a way for the powers that be to subliminally try to get citizens to prep without raising a panic. hell, even fema has a bit on zombie preparedness. as they say on the site, if youre prepared for that, youre prepared for most other things.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Zombies don't exist and prepping for them is dumb. Just ask that nice homeless man in Florida and as soon as they sew new lips on his face they carved outta his booty he will tell you the same thing!! Well...... maybe a few extra boxes of ammo and a magus made klingon death mallet might come in handy. Yep, I'm in no mood to be a happy meal so prep for zombies!!


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

BillM said:


> What I don't like about the Zombie thing is that people have made it a game in their mind and it will not be a game if it occurs.


Uhhhh... Errrrr... I know what you are attempting to say, but... the Zombie thing will NEVER occur. NEVER ever... no matter how much anyone wants it to. The "Zombie" portion of anything IS a game or a joke. I love zombie games on my xbox.. and I love zombie movies. That being said, no matter what SHTF scenario does occur, we.. as preppers.. are not going to be like "Oh goody! Zombies!!!!" And we ARE going to defend our families and property no matter who it is that tries to deprive us of them. Get over it. Jokes are jokes.. and zombies are fantasy. Nothing more. Zombies are not representative of any minority or particular portion of the populace. They exist solely for entertainment.


----------



## popwiz15 (Feb 21, 2012)

@NaeKid All right was that last bit real? Because now you have me seriously freaked out.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

popwiz15 said:


> @NaeKid All right was that last bit real? Because now you have me seriously freaked out.


Hi isn't talking about "real" zombies, like the movies.

What he is referring to is all the insane, psychotic whackos that do weird stuff like bite someones lips off.

Real people..... yet extremely dangerous, 
and certainly not acting like normal people.

Those are the type to be afraid of and have a plan to deal with if you encounter them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The "plan" is 240 grains through each eye socket or a swift swing of my cripple stick.depends on how charitable I feel and how bad they p1ssed me off.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Now, as far as belief in a zombie-invasion, the zombies are already here and have been found in Florida and in several other states with the expectation that more will be found and reported in the papers. I believe that we are on a major downward spiral now with so many people screwing around with their heads and bodies that it will become more common-place.





popwiz15 said:


> @NaeKid All right was that last bit real? Because now you have me seriously freaked out.


If that is the comment that you are talking about ... yes, the "zombies" have been spotted doing their zombie-thing .. .

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f31/zombies-coming-hood-near-you-11340/

Now, before you freak-out too much, it has been reported that it was a drug-induced situation, but the one thing is, it hasn't been the only one reported, just the lastest one. You can call them zombies, vampires or their main title of cannibal ... either way, those are "people" who have stepped out of the realm of normal society and have created their own existance that has no part in our society.

Just like a bear is put down if it eats the dead-remains of a human, those "zombies" will be put down like the animal they are.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> a swift swing of my cripple stick.


lol, for some reason i pictured the "bear jew" from inglorious bastards


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Ration-AL said:


> lol, for some reason i pictured the "bear jew" from inglorious bastards


and he hits it out of the ballpark.......great movie.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I only wish I looked that good.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

BillM said:


> If TWAWKI ends for ever, the following observations may be disregarded.
> 
> However, if it does not end and order is restored after a few days, (unfortunatly, you will not know until it happens), you may want to consider the law as it applys now to the allowable use of deadly force.
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree more. If you're worried about how law enforcement will consider your actions after it hits the fan you're going to end up dead. After it hits the fan I won't open the door for anybody. Anybody trying to break in will be met with deadly force. I'm not going to risk my life and the lives of my family by trying to have a reasoned discussion with him. I'm not going to read him his rights. I'm going to fire as many shots as it takes to drop him. I urge everyone to do the same thing.

We live in a country of 310 million. After it hits the fan there will literally be billions of crimes. Do you really think anybody is going to take the time to investigate a homicide against an intruder after it hits the fan?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillM makes a good point about being careful what you toss out there on the Interwebz; BEFORE SHTF, if you were to be involved in (just to use an example) a situation like the Trayvon Martin shooting, the prosecuting attorney would have a field day with finding blood-thirsty comments on the internet. Not saying that anyone has done that, just be mindful.

The very excellent point was made (forgive me, I forget by whom) that there exists an over-abundance of "chair-borne rangers" who talk a big game but have never "seen the elephant". For anyone who would like an excellent book on the subject, I highly recommend Colonel Dave Grossman's books, "On Combat" and "On Killing". As with most things, if we cannot experience something in person, learning from the experiences of one who has can be the next best thing.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Turtle said:


> BillM makes a good point about being careful what you toss out there on the Interwebz; BEFORE SHTF, if you were to be involved in (just to use an example) a situation like the Trayvon Martin shooting, the prosecuting attorney would have a field day with finding blood-thirsty comments on the internet. Not saying that anyone has done that, just be mindful.


Very good advice


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

OHprepper said:


> My friend and i (he isnt a prepper, old army buddy) both agree that zombie preparedness may just be a way for the powers that be to subliminally try to get citizens to prep without raising a panic.


The government doesn't want you to prepare. That's why they've been trying to get as many people dependent on the government as possible. They're deliberately creating an economic collapse that will kill most American citizens. That's why FEMA is building what amounts to concentration camps. What they're doing fits in with creating a globally sustainable human population.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

BlindWollf said:


> I've always wondered if I would be able to take the moral high ground in a situation like this......to fire a weapon in combat was bad enough, even knowing that it was us or them I still felt like a monster knowing I pulled that trigger. Will I even be able to recover psychologically from killing to protect my food stores, my rabbits or my garden; or how would I react when I take the shot...then realize that his wife and kids were hiding on the other side of the hill? The physical demands of disaster survival, while horrific, can be understood and planned for; but the psychological pressures of living day to day in complete anarchy would have to take their toll. Who knows what lies in the future?


When that time comes you can't think about who else they were trying to feed by taking your food.

There are a lot of other difficult scenarios too. Some of the people trying to get your food will be young, female, or both. I don't know how you shoot a half-staved 14 year old girl who won't stop trying to break into your house. But you can't feed everybody. You can't take in every one of your child's friends. All we have is a year's supply of food and water for the people we're prepping for. If someone knocks on your door and you give them food you've just alerted the whole neighborhood that you have food.

Some hungry child that knocks on your door could be accompanied by a group of dangerous people just around the corner that you can't see. Which is just another reason not to open the door for anyone or even look to see who it is.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

BillS said:


> The government doesn't want you to prepare. That's why they've been trying to get as many people dependent on the government as possible. They're deliberately creating an economic collapse that will kill most American citizens. That's why FEMA is building what amounts to concentration camps. What they're doing fits in with creating a globally sustainable human population.


I fear FEMA about as much as I fear a coyote dropping an anvil on my head. I've said it before, I know, but it warrants repeating: FEMA couldn't find it's way out of a wet paper bag with a sawzall, a GPS, a bloodhound, a trail of crumbs, a seeing-eye dog, and a case of dynamite.

FEMA is not building concentration camps.

Additionally, I have read an article written by a former FEMA big-wig who is trying to get the official government recommendation changed from 3 days of preps to at least 2 weeks, citing Katrina as an example. I read this in an emergency responder magazine about nine months ago; couldn't tell you the name, unfortunately. As I have said before, it's highly irrational to think that the entire government is out to get you.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I fear FEMA about as much as I fear a coyote dropping an anvil on my head.












Unless he is using a big rubber band, too.....


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Unless he is using a big rubber band, too.....


Damn. Very valid point.


----------



## thumper347 (Jun 21, 2012)

For me, a zombie is someone that is just there, not able to think for themselves, waiting for someone to help them.

Kinda like the Bob Hope movie

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=8fv5I2rmtuU


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I fear FEMA about as much as I fear a coyote dropping an anvil on my head. I've said it before, I know, but it warrants repeating: FEMA couldn't find it's way out of a wet paper bag with a sawzall, a GPS, a bloodhound, a trail of crumbs, a seeing-eye dog, and a case of dynamite.
> 
> FEMA is not building concentration camps.
> 
> Additionally, I have read an article written by a former FEMA big-wig who is trying to get the official government recommendation changed from 3 days of preps to at least 2 weeks, citing Katrina as an example. I read this in an emergency responder magazine about nine months ago; couldn't tell you the name, unfortunately. As I have said before, it's highly irrational to think that the entire government is out to get you.


Thank you Turtle!

I know many federal employees who couldn't find their a$$ with both hands, and unfortunately it seems about half of them are in charge. But fortunately, most of them are good, competent, honest citizens doing the best they can in a really crappy system. So sometimes the system works the way it's supposed to in spite of itself.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I talked with a former Bosinan who immigrated to the USA after the Bosinan Civil war.

They had no electricity for five years.

There was no goverment and they were literally on their own to survive.

He and his famiely lived in the country on a farm and they grew crops and had live stock.

They had to keep armed members of their famiely out with the cattle 24/7 to keep them from being stolen.

They constantly had to barter for anything they could not produce or make theirself.

One person never went anywhere alone.

If anyone came asking for anything they were either turned down or made to give somthing in return. Nothing was given away.

To give somthing away would mark you as a easy touch and your home would be besieged with people the next day.

If a homeless fourteen year old showed up begging for food and you wanted to feed them, you demanded somthing in return like their shoes.

It was a very hard life and was much worse in the citys.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

dirtgrrl said:


> Thank you Turtle!
> 
> I know many federal employees who couldn't find their a$$ with both hands, and unfortunately it seems about half of them are in charge. But fortunately, most of them are good, competent, honest citizens doing the best they can in a really crappy system. So sometimes the system works the way it's supposed to in spite of itself.


No, thank YOU, dirtgrrl! I spend so much damned time on this site defending the honest folk who work for the government... It's really nice to hear someone who understands that view.:wave:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree turtle. Fema won't have to round up anyone, all they have to do is turn on a light and ring the dinner bell and the sheeple will tear down the fences fighting to get in. Nope, I'm doin what I'm doin so I don't have to round up the kids and sign in to a camp. I really really don't want to be in a camp, especially when they start to run outta grub!!


----------



## liamsdeely (Apr 16, 2012)

The way I see it is if people watch a zombie film and want to prepare for the ZA which is totally going to happen in real life then it makes prepping more exciting and sometimes leads to them becoming real preppers. I am 15 but I am prepping kind of, I have the tools to survive in the wilderness for long enough to sort out a rudimentary home and I started because of dead rising 2. Basically a few will get properly prepared because of zombie films so why not. And then when they die because the rest arent prepared they have left a bunch of weapons for you.


----------



## benjaminblake (Jun 25, 2012)

Obsession does not necessarily mean that you're a zombie. You should be proud, that you're smart enough to be prepared for any eventuality.


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

Way too many people seem to think that "Zombies" are literal. Other than the cannabalistic head cases as of late, Zombies are a figurative threat. Add biological and chemical threats to out od control rioters, invading forces, and any type of natural disaster you may think of and you have the "Zombie Apocalypse". They make great horror flicks but in the end they just represent the unknown that can spring up from anywhere. Be it some super virus, you have to avoid infection, chemical contamination that must be avoided, Planes falling out of the sky due to what ever cause, a sudden impact type disaster that takes out the grid... they are just the current avatar for the unknown. We MUST be PC these days so we cant resort to a real human enemy, like we had during the Cold War. Even this forum's rules prevent me from citing a possible opponent that is real, that could be in place instead of Zombies. This is just a prime symptom of Political Correctness taking our fears from a possible real life antagonist and having to replace it with something so outlandish that it can only exist in popular Scifi...


----------

